
Ask HN: Hypothetical Scenario: What if blood pressure drugs were outlawed - LinuxBender
Hypothetical Scenario:  All classes of blood pressure drugs will be outlawed in 180 days.<p>You are a doctor.  You now have 180 days to save your patients lives.   What steps would you take?  What technology and scientific resources are available to you?
======
DoreenMichele
Diet. Exercise. Develop better monitoring tools to make the most of the
mechanisms available.

But, in reality, reversing the laws or going to the black market is the most
pragmatic approach. Diet and exercise and refining understanding takes more
than 180 days to effectively implement and takes more discipline and control
over your life than most people have.

------
Piskvorrr
After the 180 days, the drugs are outlawed in one jurisdiction - such
arbitrage opportunities already exist, e.g. "you need to go to Mexico for this
treatment".

------
AnimalMuppet
I'd band together with every other medical professional in the country to work
on getting the stupid law changed before it killed a bunch of people.

------
cylinder714
Is this a homework assignment?

